# Best place to pick up a used truck in Houston?



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Im tired of this '06 F150 and I want to get rid of it and get an older truck, like one with a 7.3 Powerstroke, or a pre '04 Dodge with a 5.9 Cummins. I know its going to be a challenge finding one with less than half a million miles on it, but I really dont trust the newer diesels with the smog 'control' stuff on them.

Ive found a couple places that look promising, but I know my fellow 2coolers can point me to someplace here around Houston that might specialize in them. I looked at the place in Dickinson, and wasnt all that impressed.

Any help?
:cheers:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

dont give up on the newer diesels! you can make some mods to them and they are MACHINES!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I know, its just that most everyone I talk to that has one, has had problems. I know they all have issues. My dads '01 F250 had to have the transmission replaced, HP oil line leaks, and several bad camshaft position sensors replaced. Ford fixed all of the problems while the truck was under warranty, and they finally got the CPS issue resolved. 

I hear alot of stories of these newer ones just quitting on you, or going into limp mode. Seems like they are using buyers as guinea pigs to test the new smog equipment out.

That and the fact that I bought my house for less than what a new 'big truck' costs just turns me off to them. the more I think about no truck payments and better mileage, the more it makes sense to me to get an older truck, and find find a decent warranty company to back it up.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

If you are looking for the combination of dealer / repair center then Tommy Vaughn has exactly what you are looking for. I picked up a few there now and have ended up at or just below trade in value, just my $.02


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I bought my '00 Cummins Quad Cab long bed 4x4 off Craigslist here in Austin. It was one owner, had been well maintained and several of the major components had been replaced. I knew it needed a few things like a radiator, vaccum pump resealed, I put an aftermarket lift pump on it, etc. It is a really good truck and its in good shape, not perfect, a few dings and scratches here and there, but thats what I wanted. Something that I can treat like a truck and not have to worry about a door ding or scratch in a $40k truck. I really like it, its the most versitile vehicle I've ever owned. Good fuel economy, can pull anything, and four wheel drive to get you up those wet boat ramps. I paid the guy $8500 cash and it had 193k on it. Just look around, there are tons of trucks out there w/ way less than 500k miles on them. These older Cummins are really simple and there are some great private mechanics that will work on them much cheaper than a stealerhip will. Go to cumminsforum and look around, there is a wealth of information there.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I did the same thing. Back in '04 I bought a brand new 4x4 dually, I had nothing but problems with that thing. So I got rid of the dually and did a little searching and paid cash for a 1999 7.3 liter 4x4. Better fuel mileage and fewer problems.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am in the same boat. I don't see any way I am going to spend $40K+ on a truck when there are plenty of good trucks still on the road. I would like to find a reg. cab or extend cab short bed 4x4 Ford diesel around '00-'02.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

No wonder its so tough finding one. Look at all the competition I have!:headknock

Seriously, after the end of the year, the only debt I want to have is my mortgage. Had I kept either of those trucks and not traded for this gasser, they would have been paid off by now, and had lots of good years and miles left in them.

If it didnt have the front end problems, I might have considered just paying it off and keeping it, but I can just see it happening again after all the warranty is gone.

I like the Ford SD CC for the room it gives you. Its as big as my first apartment inside :rotfl: those things, however I lean towards the Cummins engine in the Ram. I guess in a perfect world, Ford would put the 5.9 in their trucks. That would be a seller for sure as long as they didnt choke it to death with smog equiptment.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I would agree on the Cummins... I have spent a bunch of time over the past year reading about diesel's on the internet and I would get the Cummins. I don't think you can beat the simplicity of the straight six CTD, especially if you get a 98-02.5 24v. They will run a long time if properly maintained and are fairly easy/affordable to lightly modify. Its pretty amazing how durable they are. The Dodge isn't perfect by any stretch of the imagination but I really like mine. I think its more solid than most of the Fords of similar vintage that I've been in. There are a few problem areas that you need to watch out for when purchasing, if you want my novice advice just shoot me a PM and I'll fill you in. If you are prepaired to do some tinkering and to replace the more problamatic components when they break, you can have a very dependable tow vehicle at a pretty affordable price. Even with spending some money replacing a few things, I'm still WAY ahead when you consider than I'm not making a $500/mo. truck payment. I hate making a vehicle payment as its the biggest waste of money IMHO.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Check out www.oilburners.net You will have to reg. to get to the market place where the trucks are for sale. There are some good people there that love to work on these trucks. They will help you out any way they can.


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

autotrader.com has been good for me in the past...might try a search on there?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Craigslist


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> several bad camshaft position sensors replaced.


If you get a 7.3 better carry one in the glove box along with a 10 mm (other than that you'll be good)


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Knot Kidding said:


> If you get a 7.3 better carry one in the glove box along with a 10 mm (other than that you'll be good)


supposedly there havent been a lot of problems once they changed to the blue ones... thats what my mechanic told me anyway sure hope its true..i hated havin to worry if it was gonna go out


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Knot Kidding said:


> If you get a 7.3 better carry one in the glove box along with a 10 mm (other than that you'll be good)


Funny you should say that; Dad keeps an extra in the glovebox, and hasnt had any more problems since he started carrying it. :spineyes:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

bud1971 said:


> autotrader.com has been good for me in the past...might try a search on there?


Found a few there I might go look at. Thanks.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Don't have a diesel, but just picked up a nice low mi 06 Tundra last winter. You have to keep checking dealers and the internet on a daily basis, there are good vehicles out there, but the good deals don't last. Stay on it you'll find one. Doesn't help any but my neighbor sold his 99 f250 7.3, 48k mi last fall, garage kept, absolute mint condition, wish I had bought it.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

There seems to be a few on craigslist. I found a few f-250 but not 4x4 like I would like to have.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I just bought a 99 cummins with 130K and two hundred miles later the supply pump in the tank got clogged and burned up the injector pump. The bill was about $3500, but they claim the truck will run another 200k.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Capt. Billy said:


> I just bought a 99 cummins with 130K and two hundred miles later the supply pump in the tank got clogged and burned up the injector pump. The bill was about $3500, but they claim the truck will run another 200k.


No doubt. When I was hotshoting, A guy had one with over 1 million miles on it. IIRC he had replaced the pump, and one rocker arm engine wise. They are bullet proof.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

My 04.5 Cummins has over 320K on it now and still runs like a champ.


----------

